# Dewberry Pie



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

*Dewberry Pie*
*
1 10" unbaked pie shell (We prefer to make our own)
2 Cups dewberries
3/4 Cup sugar (divided)
2 Eggs, well beaten
2 Heaping tablespoons flour
1/2 Cup evaporated milk*

*Crumb Mixture
*
*4 Tablespoons butter
8 Tablespoons sugar
8 Tablespoons flour*â€‹​
Pour dewberries into the pie shell & sprinkle 1/2 cup sugar over the berries.

For the custard, mix the eggs, the remaining 1/4 cup of sugar, flour & the evaporated milk together. Pour this
mixture over the berries.

Top with the crumb mixture

Bake at 325 degrees fir about 1 hour or until the crumb mixture is brown. If the crust gets too brown, cover the edges with foil.

Enjoy!!!








​​


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

One of my favorites-Heat & couple of scoops of homemade vanilla blue bell on top.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Court said:


> One of my favorites-Heat & couple of scoops of homemade vanilla blue bell on top.


:headknockUnless you have a stash you are S.O.L. on that! :rotfl:


----------



## softball fan (Oct 28, 2011)

Tried this last night and it's very tasty Thanks Ranch


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

In the oven right now as I anxiously wait...Thanks Ranch!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

This will be my favorite pie to make.I only know how to make two kinds( sweet potato for Thanksgiving) Man was it good!! Cheers Ranch!


----------



## WLShafor (Jul 26, 2014)

I can't wait to try this! 

Many men go fishing all of their lives without knowing that it is not fish they are after.

Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks wr it was great. Next time I'm gonna make more crumb though.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Wife made a blackberry pie last week with our berries. We've got 3 young dewberry trees, planning for the future.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

AWESOME PIE !!!!!I made one the last 2 weekends. Easy to make and good to eat. I just picked some more of my Apache blackberries and put in the freezer for more pies later.
Thanks for the recipe.


----------

